# occupancy senso.question about mixing voltages



## 579 (Feb 23, 2009)

1. does anyone make dividers for 4-square boxes for dividing the high and low volt side of the *power pack*?

2. can you "free air" the low-volt splices at the *sensors* or do they need to be in boxes?

thanks crew, Brandon :thumbsup:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

579 said:


> 1. does anyone make dividers for 4-square boxes for dividing the high and low volt side of the *power pack*?
> 
> 2. can you "free air" the low-volt splices at the *sensors* or do they need to be in boxes?
> 
> thanks crew, Brandon :thumbsup:



Free air, is the way I've done them in a lot of schools, power pack goes in knock out.....


Is it the kind with the 1/2" nipple incorporated into it?


----------



## 579 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> Free air, is the way I've done them in a lot of schools, power pack goes in knock out.....
> 
> 
> Is it the kind with the 1/2" nipple incorporated into it?


yes. the power pack has the 1/2"nipple as well as the sensor. i thought the free air splice4s were cool at the sensors but i'm still concerned about mixing the high and low voltages of the power pack in the 4sq. box. (not like they give you much of an option) i just figured on using one of those plastic snap-in bushings in a 1/2". k.o. for the low volt wire to enter the box. but i still have the issue of needing to divide the box due to different voltages.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Per 725.55(D), it is OK to mix the voltages in a box where they are connecting to the same equipment - in this case the power pack.

As others have said, free air is what I've always done on the sensors.


----------



## 579 (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks fellas. i wish i would have looked at the power pack personally before i posted. the low and high volt wires are separate from each other. (i assumed they came out of one nipple) not two. that being said, can i mount the power pack out side of the j-box (as opposed to inside) with the 120v wire being spliced inside the j-box? 
second, can i also free air the low-volt splice at the power pack or does that initial splice have to be in a j-box as well? thanks again for your quick answers to my confusing (my fault) questions. Brandon


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Stay off lake St. Clair they can't afford to rescue you!


----------



## 579 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> Stay off lake St. Clair they can't afford to rescue you!


if i can't fish then what's a laid-off sparky to do these days?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I am from Milford area but now here in crappy california I talk to a couple of buddies not working who are out on Williams lake everyday.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

579 said:


> if i can't fish then what's a laid-off sparky to do these days?



You ever heard of the band, "calling Marvin"? What a great name for a band.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLi4FMgmCT0


----------



## 579 (Feb 23, 2009)

hey those guys are pretty good! i gotta admit the name is hilarious. they must be from michigan. so you chasing work out in cali. or is it a permanent thing?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I chased my wife out here in 01, I'll be here for a while.....

I went to high school with the lead singer Cole, the band name is more appropriate now more than ever. But they have been Calling Marvin for at least 15 years. They're real showman they always put on a great show.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have to install some of these sensors in bathrooms.. they are replacement for the wall switch. What kind comes with LV??


----------

